# Confessions Stream



## htc (Jan 28, 2005)

I am starting this thread to confess that I was very bad today. Not feeling good, so at work, coworker brought donuts.   

I had: 1 maple pinwheel shaped donut and a chocolate one that was filled with cream. I know I shouldn't have...

Am I the only one out there who was bad today? For everyone else's sake, I hope so...


----------



## pdswife (Jan 28, 2005)

Not today.. Paul's home.  It's much easier NOT TO CHEAT when you're being watched.  lol

Tuesday though.. I  was cleaning the freezer and found some chocolate chip cookie dough.   I ate a bunch of it.   Bad!~!!!! :x


----------



## wasabi (Jan 28, 2005)

*htc, give me ten lashes with a wet noodle. I confess, I was sick for two weeks and I promised myself to start my diet when I felt better. That was one week ago! I am going to a luau on Sunday, sooooooo Monday??????*


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 28, 2005)

I had a chimichanga for lunch, which was not the best choice.  But I also did not have any rice and beans and left the sour cream on the plate.


----------



## middie (Jan 29, 2005)

i only went to work out once this week.
and i had a sugar cookie at work... 
couldn't help it


----------



## htc (Jan 29, 2005)

my confession gets worse...that night I had a slice of pizza and a HUGE sugar cookie. The cookie was about the size of my face, you know the kind.   

But on a good note, I'm either going running in a few or to the gym


----------



## middie (Jan 29, 2005)

htc i know... sugar cookies are my weakness when i'm at work.
i'll  pass on the donuts for a sugar cookie straight out of the oven 
anytime.


----------



## wasabi (Jan 29, 2005)

*Middie, my weaknes is a Krispy Kreme lemon filled donut. :roll: *


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 29, 2005)

wasabi said:
			
		

> *Middie, my weaknes is a Krispy Kreme lemon filled donut. :roll: *



they are good wasabi, but there is no KK in Eugene.  Every once in a while some one imports them from Beaverton or Portland and sells them as a fund raiser at $12 a dozen.  Therefore, I do nto buy them, unless I like the charity, and they only bring the glazed ones which are not  my favorites, too sweet.  I am not on a diet persay, do want to lose about 10-12 pounds, so it is not a pressing issue.  I have been very lucky, have never had a weight problem, inherited my father's genes.  Weight gain occurred after I quit smoking over 6 years ago, gained 40 pounds, but I only weighed 108 and everyone said I was skinny and looked better with a little plumpness.  I have  lost half of what I gained but want to shed another 10 or so.


----------



## kyles (Jan 30, 2005)

Because I am on a healthy eating plan for life, I am not sweating the odd bad thing, of which there have been a couple of lately. What I am concentrating on is making my meals healthy, and keeping up my activity levels (which is why I haven't been around much this week!!!) and hopefully the odd cookie will be counter-acted by everything else, as long as it is only the odd cookie and not the whole packet!


----------



## feschschick (Jan 30, 2005)

i had three packets of Prinzen Talers. mmm but they are so tasty. im going to be good tonight though and not buy anything at the movies.


----------



## Darkstream (Jan 30, 2005)

Hey Kyles,


I thought you were just on a diet. I did not know it was a real diet FOR life.

You are quite correct. Do not sweat the odd indiscretion. Your objective is to STEADILY lose 1.5 pounds of BODY MASS per week. This is a LONG job, and you can work out how long it will take you by calculating your bio mass index  and seeing how many pounds you are overweight, or technically and correctly, obese.

For most people, it is going to be a LONG haul.

And you are quite correct about having one biscuit, and not the whole pack ( I used to do that , because when I started it was so good that I could not stop. I did not realise that at that time that it was part of a disease).

If you increase your physichal activity levels, you can eat more. Particularly if you have glucose type problems. But, at the end of the day , it can be just a trick to allow you to  consume more. BECAUSE you exercise you can consume additional food, and your stomach can feel satisfied. But it does nothing towards getting you used to reduced portions, or shrinking the size of your stomach (which gives of the "hungry" indicators to the brain).

I know that, because I have a friend who will take violent exercise  JUST IN ORDER to be able to have fish and chips.

I am not saying that physical exercise is BAD, as a bad part of a weight loss program. But it IS bad if you use it as an "accceptable" excuse NOT to get your eating habits under control.

Exercise and healthy eating go hand in hand, in balance. You must not use one as a substitute for the other.

Regards,


----------



## kyles (Jan 30, 2005)

Thanks for your thoughts Darkstream. I am techinically speaking, morbidly obese, which is a scary thought. Realistically speaking, it's going to take 2 years to get down to a healthy weight for my height. And that's ok, I have accepted that now.

I too, know crazy people who exercise madly just so they can eat something like fish and chips or Macdonalds. I can't see the point of that myself. 

Exercise to me is more about preventing osteoporosis and keeping my joints healthy, and also getting more fit in a cardiovascular sense.

Both my parents have osteoporosis as well as adult-onset diabetes. 

So I am not dieting, I am making some big changes. A month on, I am really proud of what I have done so far. And what makes me happiest is the support I have from the most important people in my life, my partner, my workmates and especially the people on here who have been so wonderful and have kept me going. Thank you!


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 30, 2005)

kyles said:
			
		

> Because I am on a healthy eating plan for life, I am not sweating the odd bad thing, of which there have been a couple of lately. What I am concentrating on is making my meals healthy, and keeping up my activity levels (which is why I haven't been around much this week!!!) and hopefully the odd cookie will be counter-acted by everything else, as long as it is only the odd cookie and not the whole packet!



good for you kyles.


----------



## Darkstream (Jan 31, 2005)

Hey Kyles,


I thought you were just on a diet. I did not know it was a real diet FOR life.

You are quite correct. Do not sweat the odd indiscretion. Your objective is to STEADILY lose 1.5 pounds of BODY MASS per week. This is a LONG job, and you can work out how long it will take you by calculating your bio mass index  and seeing how many pounds you are overweight, or technically and correctly, obese.

For most people, it is going to be a LONG haul.

And you are quite correct about having one biscuit, and not the whole pack ( I used to do that , because when I started it was so good that I could not stop. I did not realise that at that time that it was part of a disease).

But do not increase your activity rate JUST so you can eat more. It will not get you used to smaller portions, or shrink your stomach and therefore your appetite. Just make sure you get some exercise every day.

And do not make up excuses to give yourself treats. That road leads to dissaster.


----------



## kyles (Jan 31, 2005)

I found a really good book called the Picture Perfect Diet by Dr Shapiro. I don't agree with everything in it, but it has some pretty powerful illustrations. The most valuable thing I have learnt from the book is that if you feel like a piece of cheese cake or whatever, have it, but plan around it. Have a healthy meal, then have the cheese cake, but don't feel guilty about it, and don't let one bad thing lead to more. I know in the past I have thought, well I had fish and chips for lunch I have blown it now, and then snacked all afternoon, had a bad dinner, and then given up. I am learning how "normal" people eat, by managing one's overall food intake. Dr Shapiro gives a lot of healthy suggestions about desserts and things, but also says that sometimes only the full fat, richest, creamiest calorific thing will do!!!! Very sensible. 

I have also learnt that if you eat all the fruit, vegetables and healthy carbohydrates one should be having, you ain't got a lot of room for the bad stuff


----------



## Darkstream (Jan 31, 2005)

Sorry about the repost.

I was having an "UNDOCUMENTED" computer malfuntion at the time.

Bless Sir William of Redmond, and his little black heart.

"I have also learnt that if you eat all the fruit, vegetables and healthy carbohydrates one should be having, you ain't got a lot of room for the bad stuff "

GO FOR IT GIRL!

"only the full fat, richest, creamiest calorific thing will do"

SO either give it UP, or have it FOR REAL......OCCASIONALLY!

You are on the right track.

You must enlist your partner to help you stay there.

I am NOT a GP. But with what you have said, and your body weight (I have seen your photo), have you had a full blood scan recently? Just voice your suspicions and parents medical history to your GP and you should get one. Diabetes Militus is the NUMBER ONE disease target in the UK today. Because the cost of dealing with people who have lost toes , feet, legs and are BLIND  is horrendous, and it is ENTIRELY worth the cost of extra initial medical care to prevent half of them turning into basket cases.The UK government via the NHS has a an extrememely PROACTIVE approach to this. Because it will save the NHS BILLIONS£  in the long run.

If you have NOT been tested, do so. It should not cost you anything.

If you hafve a problem, PM me.

Regards,


----------



## kyles (Feb 1, 2005)

It's on my to do list. My GP is atrocious, if you're not dying it's very difficult to get past the surgery staff. If you ARE dying it's still hard to get an appointment, half the time they don't answer the phone!!!!

I had a full blood count done a year ago, and it was fine, but it wouldn't hurt to have it done again.  I also want to nag him about my asthma. He is the most non-proactive gp I have ever had. I have been signed on at the surgery 3 years and not once has he mentioned my weight!!!!!! Which I think borders on negligence, but there you go. 

I've got quite a bit of support, and have found a weight loss partner on line, I don't have any one locally, I keep approaching people, there's a lady at work who wants to lose weight, but she won't commit to it yet. I'll be there when she is ready. Shame, as she lives nearby to me, so we could go on walks together etc.


----------



## Darkstream (Feb 1, 2005)

1. Change you GP, or report him to the local health authority trust, and the General Medical Council.

2. As to partner, I meant you paramour or significant other (gender as to choice). I understood from previous posts of yours that you had one. At any rate, emotional support for a major change in your life is very important.

3. If BOTH your parents developed late onset type 2 diabetes, then subject to the caveat that I am not a medical practitioner, you have a significantly better than 50% chance of developing it. Your BEST oppoutunity of preventing that is to get down to your bio mass index NOW.

I wish someone had told me that 20 years ago. 

4. It has often been said that north of Watford and south of the Clyde lies a wasteland, sometimes refered to as England. From what you have stated there appears o be some evidence for that. I guess they still do things diferently in Lancashire.

Regards,


----------

